# [Verkaufe] PC Action Archiv 5/1997 bis 1/2013



## RomZ (17. Januar 2016)

Liebe Community,

schweren Herzens muss ich mich von meinen Magazinen trennen um Platz zu schaffen.

Ich gebe daher meine komplette Sammlung der PC Action Magazine von 5/1997 bis zur letzten Ausgabe 1/2013 ab. Die Hefte wurden anfangs am Kiosk gekauft, später entstammen sie dem Ab 18 Abonnement. 

Der Zustand variiert zwischen gebraucht und wie neu. Sämtliche CDs und DVDs sowie viele Poster (ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit) liegen bei.

Preis: €100 VB

Aufgrund der Masse an Heften (170+) sehe ich eigentlich nur Selbstabholung im Raum Berlin/Brandenburg als möglich an.

Bitte nur bei Interesse an allen Magazinen melden, keine Verkäufe einzelner Ausgaben!

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn die Hefte bei einem Sammler in gute Hände kommen


----------



## RomZ (30. März 2016)

Hey Leute,

hat wirklich keiner Interesse? Ich möchte ungern diese Sammlung in den Müll schmeißen müssen... 

Ist es der Preis? Ich komme jedem entgegen, der ernsthaftes Interesse bekundet. Ist es die Selbstabholung? Im Raum Berlin/Brandenburg würde ich die Hefte auch persönlich bringen.

Gebt euch nen Ruck, ich freue mich nach wie vor über Rückmeldung!


----------



## Lukecheater (30. März 2016)

RomZ schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> hat wirklich keiner Interesse? Ich möchte ungern diese Sammlung in den Müll schmeißen müssen...
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das Problem ist einfach, dass da kein Interesse daran besteht. Ich hatte auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt meine PC Games-Sammlung zu veräußern, musste dann aber auch feststellen, dass man da eine Jahresausgabe nur für 5€ ohne Versandkosten oder mit Versandkosten und kostenlos verkauft bekommt. Im Prinzip kommst du letztlich bei Null raus.


----------



## RomZ (30. März 2016)

Ja, wenn ich mit Null raus gehe, wäre es mir auch recht. Um ehrlich zu sein, finde ich die Sammlung zu schade zum Wegschmeißen. Wenn jemand wirklich will, würde ich alles auch verschenken/kostenlos abgeben, bevor ich's in den Müll hauen muss... Nur behalten, das geht leider aus verschiedenen Gründen beim besten Willen nicht


----------

